# generator



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi...i am trying to service mine ive got plugs out and will buy new tomorow ,what gap do i set them at?.
mine is a generac np-52g can anyone tell me were the drain plug is and what type of oil to put in.
thanks dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Lug 
you need to Pm Damondunc (Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner) he will assist Im sure
Geo


----------

